# new truck shift on the fly ?



## ramrod98 (Nov 5, 2002)

Buying a 2011 super duty F250. Wondering everyones thoughts on shift on the fly versus manual 4x4 ? I actually ordered this truck already and then realized that with the manual shifter that I would not be receiving a cup holder in the dash . so I was thinking maybe I could add shift on the fly if I am not too late already to do that. i realize that more can go wrong with having shift on the fly due to vacuum and solenoids,etc. i am lost on what to do. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

so you regret ordering the more reliable of the 2 options because now you don't have the factory cup holder?

maybe its just me, but sacrifcing a cup holder for a more reliable, proven system seems like a no brainer.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I covered up the cup holder in my GMC with the plow joy stick, so I put a John Deere cup holder on the dash for my wife's coffee.


----------



## ramrod98 (Nov 5, 2002)

linckeil;1280875 said:


> so you regret ordering the more reliable of the 2 options because now you don't have the factory cup holder?
> 
> maybe its just me, but sacrifcing a cup holder for a more reliable, proven system seems like a no brainer.


I am laughing here ! I don't think you realize just how important that cup holder is to me !
i added a bit of humor trying to get input on the benefits of each type of 4x4 system. 
I just cannot believe that they placed the shifter so far forward that i will not be getting one going with the manual 4x4. so I guess it all comes down to a cup holder ! now I'll go back to eating my idiot soup !


----------



## ramrod98 (Nov 5, 2002)

South Seneca;1280879 said:


> I covered up the cup holder in my GMC with the plow joy stick, so I put a John Deere cup holder on the dash for my wife's coffee.


i wonder then---where did you put your coffee ? I think you went wrong there a bit and should have placed that joystick on only half of the cup holder---then cut the cup holder in half ! then you could have both had a cup holder ! your's being 1/2 oem and her's---a john deere ! I'd be happy with half a cup holder ! So I continue to battle this dilemma all day here wondering if my truck is already on the Ford line being built, or if I could still make a change somehow if I decided to do so if any good results came in for shift on the fly. anyone smiling yet ?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

the fold down center console has 2 cup holders.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have only used shift on the fly, and have had one vacuum issue with it, but I believe for the amount of times that I have shifted to it, and the many times that I have been on the highway and forgot I was in 4x4 and shifted out of it, it is worth it... I may be wrong in my belief that manual means you have to come to a almost full stop? If I am wrong, my apologizes.


----------



## ramrod98 (Nov 5, 2002)

snocrete;1280898 said:


> the fold down center console has 2 cup holders.


Yes it does. Anyone have any input on the two different 4x4 systems(manual,shift on the fly) ?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Pristine PM ltd;1280903 said:


> I may be wrong in my belief that manual means you have to come to a almost full stop? If I am wrong, my apologizes.


You are correct, when it comes to Ford...but not GM. My NBS 07 Chevy 3500 has the 4x4 lever on the floor, and is about as smooth and easy to take in an out of 4x4 as any elec shift on the fly system....at speeds up to 55mph (maybe its 45mph, cant remember)

I just took delivery of a new F350 srw, and ordered the manual 4x4. Just personal preference for me i guess (in work trucks)..?..?..makes me feel like there is less to go wrong.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

My Dodge has a manual shift 4x4 and 2 cup holders. Go figure, it's a 2003!! Haha, well most are laughing, I do understand the dilemna.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

The big difference in a Ford is wether or not you have a manual lever or a small electric motor to shift your transfer case. Personally, I find the old fashioned manual lever a whole lot more reliable - because it's simpler. The electric motor has been known the fail - especially on the half tons - and usually when you need it most. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

RacingZR;1280960 said:


> My Dodge has a manual shift 4x4 and 2 cup holders. Go figure, it's a 2003!! Haha, well most are laughing, I do understand the dilemna.


Same with mine! Gotta love it. I have always prefered the manual shift 4X4 just because it gives me piece of mind knowing that there is slighlty less that can go wrong. I have had both setups and the shift on the fly 4WD has failed me on two truck where as the manual has never failed on any of my trucks. It's a matter of preference. I would not look the other way from a truck that has either.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's about time Ford got with the times. My 81 Chevy has shift on the fly.....


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

F shift on the fly. Thumbs Up


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I like manual all you have is linkage to go wrong shift on the fly i think was mention above just more parts to break at 2 in the morning .


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

shift on the fly will break or not work at the most opertune time, IE. when you need it. 
there are too many things that can go wrong: auto hubs, electric shift motor, and the slightest vacuum leak disables the 4X4. on the truck forums, it is almost every day someone with SOF comes on trying to figure out what is wrong with their 4 wheel drive.
you almost never have someone with mechanical 4X4 com on with problems. 
manual 4X4 will always work, unless you break an axle, shifter, hub or the T-case.
and 99% of the time it is a bad hub.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I prefer manual shift on the fly. What is so off about the new trucks that a manual shift does not give you cupholders. the shift used to be on the friggin floor. That isn't where the cupholders are. I always shifted my 96 F250 in and out with the manual on the fly and a stick shift. Just got an 05 with the electronic shift. Not psyched but what are you going to do. Still has manual hubs but apparently I don't need to turn them in??? I haven't quite figured that one out yet.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes the manual is better. However I think the sof is fine. The only difference is the electric motor. If you have a vacuum leak all you have to do is manully lock your hubs in. If the motor goes out kinda screwed on that though. If you look at the hub on the sof it will have an auto setting and a lockes setting. When in auto it uses vacuum to automatically lock the hub. But you can lock it in manually also, I always lock mine in manually when I plow.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The manual system has a problem you get under and spray some stuff on it and free it up. The shift on the fly you wait till the parts store opens in the morning. Kinda sucks when you have 5 parking lots to do.


----------

